# Union Pacific Derailing...All Better



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just want to thank the group on the suggestions given to me on my Union Pacific 372 derailing. As suggested, I lubed the car axles with a needle oiler. I also took a Dremel tool with a soft disc and polished all of my track and made sure all was square and tight. That diesel now works great even pulling heavy cars....now if I can settle on a layout I will get a table made. I am settling on a 5ft. by 10ft, cut in half, so I can store it. My wife came home with a bunch of Lemax buildings, figurines, trees, you name it at 70% off. At those prices I will use the stuff somewhere.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Fred --

Although I was not one who offered assistance with your problem, I'm pleased to hear that the other folks here helped you with suggestions. It's just another example how we all work together to make this hobby more fun. I'm glad you have a new enthusiasm to get things going on a layout. Please do us a favor and post some photos and experiences of your progress along the way. We all enjoy watching how others do things. Thanks and don't forget to write to us again. Good luck!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Glad we could help.. We're here for ya fella.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to hear it all worked out. Many (if not most) running issues go back to that one basic area, routine servicing. I shudder to think how many of our products got buried for that reason alone. Keep on enjoying them.

Carl


----------

